# Wierd Beeping Noise?



## D6Adam (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok, Here's the deal. The car is a 2000 Nissan Sentra XE, Automatic. The car makes this beeping noise every few seconds from what sounds like is under the steering wheel or under the dash there somewhere. It wouldn't start either, and it had to be jumped. Any ideas on what this could be? It's really starting to get annoying.


----------

